# Winsor



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry for his loss. It's so hard to say goodbye.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm sorry that you've lost your good buddy. He's a beautiful boy and I understand how you're missing him. You're in my thoughts tonight.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Winsor, he was a handsome boy. 
My thoughts are with you as you're missing your buddy.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am very sorry for the loss of your sweet Winsor. May he Rest In Peace.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your Winsor...what a cutie he was... you will never forget him, the memories Will be there forever.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry about Windsor, but I agree don't date just get another Golden. Who could possibly be more devoted, attentive, and loving than a Golden Retriever?


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to your Winsor. I hope his sweet memories help carry you through this period and time helps you feel better soon. Another Golden would be much wiser then thinking about dating. My last Golden, "Skye" was my date. She stole my heart.

Godspeed to Winsor.


dlm ny country

We, who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own, live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way.” —Irving Townsend


----------



## Catgondek (Jul 3, 2017)

Maybe date someone with a golden? It bespeaks a lot about the quality of a man if he loves and is loved by a golden. I should think that would be a great way to judge a man’s character!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your Winsor.


----------



## Lbiv (May 23, 2018)

The pain is deep, I lost mine on Tuesday at 6yo. The loss is huge. I’m so sorry.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's just heartbreaking to lose them. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I am so very sorry about Winsor. My Smooch and Snobear will watch over him.
I added him to the Rainbow Bridge.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rly-list/481538-2018-rainbow-bridge-list.html


----------



## Rusty9294 (Mar 2, 2018)

Hold on to your memories of life's events with Winsor. May they bring you a smile each day. I am sorry for your loss.


----------

